
“At Will” at All Costs: The VA Supreme Court Favors Flexibility Over Decency - lutesfuentes
https://casetext.com/posts/at-will-at-all-costs-the-virginia-supreme-court-favors-flexibility-over-decency
======
dudul
Employment at-will doesn't really bother me, but I wish both resignation
notice when worker leaves and severance package when employer terminates
employee were legally mandatory.

It is usually expected to give 2 week notice / severance, but nothing really
enforces that as far as I know.

